# Dexky Fan Club



## Welsh-bird (Jun 5, 2011)

At Dusty's request, I have been asked to open up this fan club, for one amazing daddy! 

St Dusty of Oz will be responsible for all admin, and issuing of membership cards and packs....:ylol:


----------



## Grumbletum (Jun 5, 2011)

Me, me, me I'm in! He's a lovely Dad and such a friendly and reassuring voice around the forum 
Helen xxx


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 5, 2011)

Dammit Helen, you beat me to it! I wanted my membership card to have the elusive 1 on it! 

Oh yeah, if I'm issuing the cards I'll give me number 1!

Dusty.


----------



## Grumbletum (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey, that's cheating! I'll let you have it if we can be called Dexky's Midnight Runners  x


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 5, 2011)

Ahahaha, sounds like a plan to me! Should we have the bib and brace overalls as well??


----------



## Grumbletum (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm, could get interesting in the urgent toilet trip department. Altho we could have some of them baby type ones with the press studs in the crutch? Lol!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 5, 2011)

That's a fab idea!


----------



## Dexky (Jun 5, 2011)

DustyKat said:


> Ahahaha, sounds like a plan to me! Should we have the bib and brace overalls as well??


If it's my party, kick off ya shoes and break out the banjos...this is Kentucky after all!!

....and Welshy, this ain't funny!!!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh yes it is Dex.


----------



## Dexky (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm going to have to resurrect that old limericks thread...let' see what rhymes with Welshy??  Your dead meat mate!!!


----------



## Grumbletum (Jun 5, 2011)

Squelchy??


----------



## Dexky (Jun 5, 2011)

There once was a Welshy named And,
Who spent all her time in the can.
I know it's not funny,
But she's so bright and sunny,
I'm sure that she'll understand!


----------



## Grumbletum (Jun 5, 2011)

Dexky, a forum dad
Is sometimes a little bit bad
He'll tease some of the gals
But really they're pals
And all just a little bit mad!


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey Dex...how has this become my fault. I was merly following St Dusty's orders!

Anyhow, you're ho down party sounds just what I need right now, and it looks that Dusty and Grumbletum are providing the entertainment- Can't wait for thir rendition of 'Come on Eileen'! Now just for a couple of bottles of Jack, will probably help with the entertainment offered!

Good effort with the poem- though I doubt Shakespear is shaking in his boots right now!!

For now- it's all Dusty's. She's now in charge. So all questions, fees, etc should be routed to her!

And xx


----------



## Brian'sMom (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok sign me up!!  I love talking to Dexky on here. He's so level headed. Men are so good at looking at things so logical and calm. And looking at 'today' and being so positive. Thanks for all!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jun 6, 2011)

this is so funny !

But hey go ahead and send me my membership card !! :lol2::lol2:

Wtg Dex...u da man! :ylol:

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Keona (Jun 6, 2011)

oops... forgot one thing....  









let the ho-down begin....









... can I have my card laminated please?  (you are a great dad Dex!)


----------



## Dexky (Jun 6, 2011)

Ahahahahaha!!!!!  Wendy!!  How'd you get that pic from my family reunion?  Or was it my big, fat redneck wedding....ahhh, I can't remember for sure!!

@Kathy...as to my level-headedness, yeah, well I can't overemphasize the fact that EJ has never relapsed since his initial flare so don't give me too much credit!  I do not handle it well when any of my children are ill...trust me!!

I think T and W have captured the gist of this thread quite well!!  Welshy has been manipulated by the master!!  Yeah, yeah Welshy, I know it's not your fault!!


----------



## AZMOM (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Dex HOW DID I MISS THIS???   I'll bring the banjo and the sausage gravy. 

J.


----------



## Astra (Jun 6, 2011)

Hang on a mo this Dexky geezer
Who are ya?
and what have you done with Marky?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm not so sure about this whole thing.  Dusty got her own fan club and immediately got a major promotion to Super Moderator.  Mark's got his own fan club now too, does that mean he's also going to become a superhero/admin of some type???  Do we trust him with that amount of power??

Ha ha, just kidding of course.  Even if Mark became a moderator, he'd just defer all questions and issues to Dusty anyway!


----------



## Dexky (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha, Cat!!  You got me pegged!!  This isn't a fan club!!!  This is Dusty manipulating Welshy into a feeble effort to get even for my sincere attempt to show my appreciation and embarrass the shit out of her(Dusty)!!  Doh, should have known better!!!!  I'll never win!!!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 7, 2011)

Oi, I didn't twist anyones arm! Welshy thought this up all bt herself. So don't you go turning your thread into another avenue to pick on me Dex!!!!

@cat, I wouldn't trust him as far as could I throw him! And that ain't far! 

Dusty.  

PS. Oh yeah, you never will win Dex, that is the only true thing has that passed your lips this whole thread!


----------



## gypsigirl28 (Jun 8, 2011)

This tread gave me a good laugh. I love it and the idea.  Dexky is great! Even though he loves to pick on dustykat every  chance he gets..


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jun 19, 2011)

*Happy Father's Day Dex​*
I hope your having a fabulous day !! 

hugs,
~T~


----------



## Dexky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey T, thanks!!  My, ahem, kids got me a NOOK!  

I've got 7 lbs of baby back ribs on the smoker, my parents and my sisters are coming over, and I've got some nice beverages in the fridge!  Yeah, it's going to be a good day!!

Hope all your hubs etc. also have a great father's day...if they deserve it!


----------



## Grumbletum (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Father's Day! :hug: Ermmm - what the hell is a NOOK??? I can't wait til Joan sees this one. :rof:


----------



## Astra (Jun 19, 2011)

ha ha Helen, too funny!

Nook? as in cranny? What the?

I had to Google it!

Hope you have a fab day Marky! xxxxxxxx


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 19, 2011)

Woohoo Dex! There wouldn't be too many kids that would buy their Dad a "nook" for Fathers Day! Or any other day for that matter! :rof:

Awww, have a fab day bro and spoil those kids for being so good to you! They obviously love ya to bits. :wub:

Love ya, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## MomofIBD's (Jun 19, 2011)

Dex I hope you had a Fab Fathers Day! Your plans for the day brought back lots of good memories of years gone by! Thank You!


----------



## Dexky (Jun 19, 2011)

Aww, thanks guys!!  In spite of the stormy start, it was a great day!  My ribs were a smashing success!  I have a great secret recipe for a dry rub....mmmmm, and I have plenty of leftovers!!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmmmm, the mind boggles at what your wet rub is then. 

Dusty.


----------



## Dexky (Jun 20, 2011)

That would be D's specialty Dusty!!  I....ain't goin' there!  I refuse to engage in your childish antics especially in such a serious thread!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahhh, but you just did. :tongue:

Dusty.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jun 26, 2011)

Did our Dex take a nice, long, luxury cruise vacation with the family? 
LOL
I hope everything is ok, and all are healthy 
You are missed around here !


----------



## AndiGirl (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh!  I am in stiches!!!  LOL!


----------



## DougUte (Jun 27, 2011)

Dex,  how did I miss this thread!?!   Sign me up.


----------



## Dexky (Jun 27, 2011)

Crohn's Mom said:


> Did our Dex take a nice, long, luxury cruise vacation with the family?


Something like that T!!  Deb and I went to DC w/o the kids and now we have to pay the piper!  Wednesday thru Fri. we're taking them to Kings Island in Cincy...ohhhh, good times!!


----------



## gypsigirl28 (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope you have a great time at Kings Island Dexky!! Im sure the kids will love it..


----------



## Keona (Jun 27, 2011)

excuse me but I haven't received my laminated membership card yet ..


----------



## Dexky (Jun 27, 2011)

It's not my club, it's Welshy and Dusty's club!  You'll have to lob your complaints at them!  Now, I gotta get over to your thread and see how you're faring.....


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome Dex !
So glad you and the wife got to get away for a bit !!
Enjoy the make it up to the kiddos time too !


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh my Dex, modesty does not become you! Of course we are well aware of the lobbying that went on behind the scenes to establish your own fan club. Welshy and I were merely your pawns, your play things that were bribed and threatened to do your  bidding. I am still suffering the effects of your evil doings ...here I am crouched in the corner, silently rocking as I pluck my eye lashes out one by one. Oh the torture and treachery, you promised us so much and delivered nothing! 

Dusty. :voodoo:


----------



## Keona (Jun 29, 2011)

haha.... 

reduce your stress Dusty... you'll apparently end up with Crohns if you dont...ha


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh hell!!!

I hereby tender my resignation as President of the Dexky Fan Club. I do this in the interests of my own health and that of my eye lashes! 

Dusty.


----------



## Keona (Jun 29, 2011)

DEX FOR PRESIDENT !!! 



I say we start making up some t-shirts next...


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 29, 2011)

I second that! On both counts! 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Keona (Jun 29, 2011)

I knew he went to DC for a reason...    ITS ALL making sense to me now...haha


----------



## Dexky (Jun 29, 2011)

...49

Oh, with all the Dusty posts, I thought this was one of those stupid games!!

I didn't get a shirt either Wendy!!  But I have seen the logo:voodoo:


----------



## dannysmom (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Dex. I was a fan before, but today (I think) I read you did that you did the SCD diet with your son for 6 months? (Did I get that right?) My hats off to you! Danny did SCD for 5 weeks ... but none of us did it with him ... or even thought about doing it with him.


----------



## Dexky (Jul 3, 2011)

I did Jeanne!!  And should I ever need to lose weight again, that's the first thing I'll try!!

I think ours was a modified version based on the advice of a naturo though, so not sure if it was the same thing as others on here.


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 20, 2011)

Bump. 

Because he such a SNAG. 

Dusty. :ybiggrin:


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 18, 2012)

Now, since I didn't start this thread, as much as Welshy alludes to the fact that I did, it truly is the real deal, no tongue in cheek at all.  

Dexky is a wonderful asset to this forum. He is so kind and compassionate and shows no fear in the face of female dominated forum. His opinions and insight are always a joy to read and his support of others is unwavering. 

Dexky, if ever you file for divorce will you marry me? 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Tesscorm (Jan 18, 2012)

See Dex..., once again Prince Charming is needed!  LOL


----------



## Dexky (Jan 19, 2012)

DustyKat said:


> Dexky, if ever you file for divorce will you marry me?
> 
> Dusty. :heart:


Not with all those bloody cats!!  Besides, even in Kentucky, we don't marry our sisters!!  Yuck!!


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 20, 2012)

Liar! You do so marry your kin folk! I wouldn't have asked otherwise.


----------



## AZMOM (Jan 20, 2012)

What he isn't telling you is that when you fill out the aPplication for your marriage license in KY, it asks if you are RELATED!  And there is a space to explain how as well. 

Sorry Dex but it's true. 

Love, your fellow Kentuckian.


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 20, 2012)

OMG! That is hilarious! But obviously needed...:ylol:


----------



## Dexky (Jan 20, 2012)

AZMOM said:


> What he isn't telling you is that when you fill out the aPplication for your marriage license in KY, it asks if you are RELATED!  And there is a space to explain how as well.
> 
> Sorry Dex but it's true.
> 
> Love, your fellow Kentuckian.


I knew there was a reason my wife wanted to get married in South Carolina!!!  Damn, the luck!!

OK, OK...I wanted to let you down easy Dusty, but since you persist...I couldn't marry you cause you are *way* the hell and gone too old for me!  I may be near fifty but I'm virile as a teenager and I just don't think you could keep up!!


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 21, 2012)

LMFAO! If I choose I have merely to lay back and think of England! Very little energy required on my part. :ybiggrin:


----------



## Dexky (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm afraid to ask...


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 21, 2012)

Never stopped you before.


----------



## Grumbletum (Jan 21, 2012)

:rof: You two are JUST like an old married couple. Rock on!!


----------



## izzi'smom (Jan 22, 2012)

...I'd say *worse* than an old married couple...but SOOOOOO entertaining...keep the laughs coming!


----------



## Dexky (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, we're both married and one of us is old, so I suppose


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 22, 2012)

Since I'm not married it would seem that you are the only that fits the description.


----------



## AZMOM (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm laughing laughing laughing


----------



## Dexky (Jan 23, 2012)

DustyKat said:


> Since I'm not married it would seem that you are the only that fits the description.


Formalities!  In the states, you'd be common law married.


----------



## izzi'smom (Jan 23, 2012)

DustyKat said:


> Since I'm not married it would seem that you are the only that fits the description.


:rof:


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 23, 2012)

Dexky said:


> Formalities!  In the states, you'd be common law married.


Who said we would be married in the states? Since our dollar is worth more than yours I think I will be the one dictating the terms. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Now you can take that whipping in either of two ways:

It could be that you will be forever at my beckoned call

OR

Hubba Hubba. 

But of course you will have to marry me to find out. :ybiggrin:


----------



## AZMOM (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep. Still laughing!!!

J.


----------



## G's mom (Jan 24, 2012)

:rof::rof::rof:
Y'all are too funny.  I think we should have a crohn's parents retreat.  You two could provide the entertainment, as well as the informational seminars.


----------



## Brian'sMom (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree G's Mom!! Wouldn't that be a fun retreat  Let's make sure its on a warm beach!


----------



## izzi'smom (Jan 27, 2012)

Beach, you say? Count me in! (Although it is unseasonably snow free in NY in Jan this year, I am always up for a beach!) The entertainment here is stellar, and I vote we all chip in and spring for their vacation


----------



## Brian'sMom (Jan 27, 2012)

izzi'smom said:


> Beach, you say? Count me in! (Although it is unseasonably snow free in NY in Jan this year, I am always up for a beach!) The entertainment here is stellar, and I vote we all chip in and spring for their vacation


Like a wedding present!!


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 27, 2012)

^^^^ I wish! 

You're getting ahead of yourselves! He hasn't even proposed yet, and as for a diamond ring...I think I'll die waiting! 

Hmph, you can run Dex...:runaway:...but you can't hide!


----------



## Dexky (Jan 27, 2012)

I propose y'all stop egging her ^^^^ on!!


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness...Welshy would be mortified that the saintly Sir Dex, for whom she toiled to create this fan club, is behaving in a manner unbecoming of his reputation and status...:yfrown:


----------



## G's mom (Jan 27, 2012)

Brian'sMom said:


> Like a wedding present!!


Wait..... are friends allowed on the honeymoon?  If so, I believe the groom pays.


----------



## izzi'smom (Jan 28, 2012)

Oooh...I forgot it's "sir" dex...so a *royal* wedding! Bring on the fanfare! Off to shop for my gown!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Feb 3, 2012)

hahahaha....glad to see you two are still at it !

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DustyKat (Feb 28, 2012)

Thirty days has September, April, June and November, 
All the rest have thirty one,
Except February with twenty eight clear and twenty nine in a leap year! 

OMG Dex! It's a leap year! So this will be my last chance for 4 years. How can I not ask!...

Will you marry me???


----------



## Dexky (Feb 28, 2012)

Uuummmm!  I don't get it!...but that newest lmao is cool!

But NO,  I'm gonna double my money and stay with the one I got!!


----------



## DustyKat (Feb 28, 2012)

You dumbass redneck!!!

The 29th February is when a woman gets to propose to the man! 

Lucky Mrs. Dex...:shifty:


----------



## Dexky (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, maybe W will be game!  C'mon sis make an honest man out of him!!


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2012)

If I join the fan club do I get a Dexky t-shirt or signed picture or scratch and sniff sticker?  I mean, I totally dig Dexky and all but, well, free stuff...


----------



## Dexky (Feb 28, 2012)

Can we just rename it "David's Fan Club"...please????

David, can't you make Dusty stop picking on me all the time???  Where do I report her??   Since she's so well connected, I just feel at a loss and completely unable to defend myself w/o offending her adoring masses!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^^^ hahahahahaha ^^^^^^

ya right Dex ! Even I can't fall for that one ! 
boo hoo's not believed LOL


----------



## David (Feb 28, 2012)

Nope, I think this club suits you quite nicely.  Did they tell you the Dexky Biography comes out next month?

As for Dusty, I can't touch her.  She has me well blackmailed.


----------



## Dexky (Feb 28, 2012)

Right!  I suppose she would have you by the balls too!!  It's a game to her you know!  Get out while you still can!  As Glenn Beck would say, 'she's pure evil'!!


----------



## DustyKat (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, hush my puppies and prune my magnolias Dex, I am mightly offended at your suggestions. Those being, I am evil :devil: and that I should marry Mr. Kat! :yfaint: Fiddle dee dee I will do no such thing! 

Man oh man David, it was was supposed to be a surprise!... 

*DEXKY!: The mystery and mistique of a larger than life redneck SNAG!*






(All proceeds will be donated to the Crohn's Forum)​


----------



## AZMOM (Feb 29, 2012)

Now that David's in the mix, y'all are having a scandalous triangle. I <3 it!  

J.


----------



## DustyKat (Feb 29, 2012)

Oooooooooo, a menage a trois! It just gets better and better. anda:


----------



## izzi'smom (Feb 29, 2012)

:rof::rof::rof::rof:


----------



## Dexky (Mar 1, 2012)

Ahahaha!!  Where do you find that shit???  Really, where do you find the time between working 10 hrs/day and reading every single word that is posted on this forum every single day and taking care of your family and holding various hands around the world all the while rocking away in some corner surrounded by yarns and knitting supplies....I think Australian days are different than ours!!!  Maybe 36 hours or 48!!!


----------



## DustyKat (Mar 1, 2012)

Because I am wonder woman of course! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I note how you strategically left out any word of my prowess in the bedroom, or doesn't rocking and knitting fit that description? Remember Dex? I once told you what nimble hands knitting makes! Hubba, hubba. 

Dusty. :ylol:


----------



## David (Mar 1, 2012)

Dexky said:


> Ahahaha!!  Where do you find that shit???  Really, where do you find the time between working 10 hrs/day and reading every single word that is posted on this forum every single day and taking care of your family and holding various hands around the world all the while rocking away in some corner surrounded by yarns and knitting supplies....I think Australian days are different than ours!!!  Maybe 36 hours or 48!!!


You do realize DustyKat is nothing more than a team of forum posters I hired from India who post under a single account in order to create additional activity on this forum, right?


----------



## DustyKat (Mar 1, 2012)

Yikes! Busted! :tinfoil:


----------



## izzi'smom (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks, David, for shooting down wonder woman...the rest of us were starting to feel like losers  Now we know it's just a front ... underpaid and overworked...that poor team!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Mar 1, 2012)

:rof::rof: David ! too funny !:rof::rof:


----------



## Dexky (Mar 1, 2012)

DustyKat said:


> Because I am wonder woman of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it W's birthday again?  Already?  Did he get an extra spin??


----------



## DustyKat (Mar 1, 2012)

Nah, he just gets lucky sometimes. Much like you do.


----------



## Dexky (Mar 2, 2012)

That speaks volumes about your "bedroom" prowess!!!


----------



## DustyKat (Apr 16, 2012)

Where's that no good redneck husband to be of mine!!! DEEEEEEXXXXKKKKKYYYYY!

The leaves have turned and are falling from the tress, the south wind is howling and there's not a stick of wood for the fire!


----------



## Dexky (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a couple of left-over ricks!  We barely had winter at all this year.  Hire a freighter, and a truck!  You're welcome to it!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (May 5, 2012)

Dusty...where o where has you're husband~brother gone ?? :roflanim:


----------



## izzi'smom (May 5, 2012)

:well:


----------



## DustyKat (May 5, 2012)

That no good inbred mate of mine has up and left me! :voodoo: 

Seriously though, Dex is having some issues at present, just needs some breathing space I think. I don't feel it is my place to say anything but I'm sure he will be along at some point soon.  

Dusty. xxx


----------



## izzi'smom (May 5, 2012)

TY...we miss you Dex...hope everything works itself out and sending some Crohnie parent sisterly love!!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (May 5, 2012)

Say no more - thanks for sayin what you did tho! 
Miss ya Dex !


----------



## Tesscorm (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Dusty,

Dex, hope we see you back soon! :ghug:


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, well, well, how can I not resurrect this thread. 

It would appear that my redneck mate has returned. Don't think you are allowed back in without a new set of rules! The first is your balls in a jar, with the said jar only to be opened when I deem it appropriate! 

Welcome back bro! xxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 22, 2012)

I was just about to go looking for this !!  :rof::rof::rof:


----------



## Dexky (Dec 22, 2012)

DustyKat said:


> Well, well, well, how can I not resurrect this thread.
> 
> It would appear that my redneck mate has returned. Don't think you are allowed back in without a new set of rules! The first is your balls in a jar, with the said jar only to be opened when I deem it appropriate!
> 
> Welcome back bro! xxx


Well, I thought I could have mine back now that you have poor Robert's.  How many sets of balls do you need??


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 22, 2012)

I need a lot of satisfying, and since you aren't fulfilling my needs I have to look elsewhere. The more balls the merrier!


----------



## Tesscorm (Dec 22, 2012)

Dexky, you don't want to know where Mary would keep them!!   You got it good with Dusty!


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 23, 2012)

:rof::rof::rof::rof::rof::rof:
I must wonder how many *other* sets Dusty has laying around...she's a collector it seems! No WONDER there are few dads here on the forum!
and :dance::dance::dance:at Dex comin g back!


----------



## Grumbletum (Dec 23, 2012)

I think she's probably got them hanging on her Christmas tree ...

Dexky the halls with balls of holly - fa la la la la la


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 23, 2012)

You Aussies are to funny!!! :rof: :rof: :rof:


----------



## dannysmom (Dec 23, 2012)

Welcome back Dex!


----------



## crohnsinct (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah yes, Welcome back Dex nice to see you have your own fan club but Dusty has one upped you...she now has her own dancing sh*t on the smileys. Top that!


----------



## Dexky (Dec 23, 2012)

I could not, would not even try to top Dusty's shit!!


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 23, 2012)

You do not practice what you preach Dex, you are always trying to out shit me, but since I am so full of it you will forever be burdened with an L on your forehead.


----------



## Dexky (Dec 24, 2012)

Sh** is the ONLY thing on here I am good at!!  Wait, you said shit but you can't say piss???


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 24, 2012)

Piss off Dex and :kissgrits:


----------



## Dexky (Dec 24, 2012)

Shall I POQ or take my time??


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 25, 2012)

You never take your time Dex. Remember that has always been the problem minute man. :biggrin:


----------



## Dexky (Dec 25, 2012)

Minute!!!  Hey, I'm gettin' better in my old age


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 25, 2012)

TMI! :runaway: :rof:


----------



## Dexky (Dec 25, 2012)

I know...I'm really not that old!


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmmm...Dexky's three closest friends...Me, T and J...looks like that leaves you bro!...


----------



## Dexky (Jan 25, 2013)

I won't deny that but you ain't in this country!!  I know, I know…thank god!!


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 25, 2013)

I am everywhere bro. Scary I know but true.


----------



## Dexky (Jan 25, 2013)

Ah well, Happy Strayia Day!  See you in my dreams…ooh, yes Dusty…no, wait, take out your dentures!!!  OOOOooooowwww you're killing me!


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 26, 2013)

I know you like pain Dex...chomp, chomp. :biggrin:


----------



## Dexky (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great!  This is at the top of cf's Today's posts!  Imagine what someone would think if they just discover this forum and this ^^^^ is the first thing they see!  Little would they know how helpful you could actually be!


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 26, 2013)

Am I mean't to be worried by that? Cause I'm not.


----------



## Dexky (Jan 26, 2013)

Have I *ever* managed to worry you?…children's issues aside?


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 26, 2013)

Nah. :biggrin:


----------



## Dexky (Jan 26, 2013)

Shall I keep trying?  Or would you rather I not?


----------



## Farmwife (Jan 26, 2013)

A disclaimer for any new forum members:

This thread is in NO way reflective of the forum it's self.
Crohn's Forum is in no way responsible for any damage done  by DustyKat and Dexky.
Any advice and or mental images from this thread should be forgotten immediately!
If said images are hard to forget please seek professional help.




:ylol:


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 26, 2013)

Keep trying. I need the amusement.


----------



## Dexky (Jan 26, 2013)

Ahahahaha, thanks FW!  At least we have a disclaimer….now if I can only disclaim *her*!!


----------



## Farmwife (Jan 26, 2013)

Dexky said:


> Ahahahaha, thanks FW!  At least we have a disclaimer….now if I can only disclaim *her*!!



Dexky
I've try to think of Dusty's disclaimer but once I hit the third page I decided just to use the words.......read at your own discretion.:ylol:


----------



## Dexky (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't you ever try to apologize for her FW!!  She is what she is and all the apology in the world ain't gonna change her!!


----------



## Farmwife (Jan 26, 2013)

:yfrown:I have and will NEVER apologize for our :queenustyKat!


----------

